# Some of my new photos :)



## leviatan (Oct 2, 2009)

male _Tenodera sinensis_





female _Tenodera sinensis_





_Creobroter elongata_ L2





_Ephestiasula pictipes _L3





_Hestiasula brunneriana _L1





_Odontomantis planiceps_ L4


----------



## leviatan (Oct 2, 2009)

_Phyllovates chloropheae _

female

















males


----------



## leviatan (Oct 2, 2009)

_Gongylus gongylodes _





adult female





























I hope you like to watch my photos  Let me know what you are thinking about it.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice ones


----------



## charleyandbecky (Oct 2, 2009)

They are lovely!

There is something oddly beautiful about those gongys going up that lace curtain thing.  Also, love the first photo of the male. He's great!

Rebecca


----------



## Rick (Oct 2, 2009)

Very nice. The up close gongy pics are my favorites.


----------



## ismart (Oct 2, 2009)

Great pic's!


----------



## leviatan (Oct 2, 2009)

charleyandbecky said:


> Also, love the first photo of the male. He's great!


I've made this pics while I was misting his place. After I opened his enclosure he jumped and fly down to my carpet on the floor - then he made this defensive position - I think that he was little upset, couse I sprayed him once


----------



## revmdn (Oct 2, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## Opivy (Oct 2, 2009)

awesome pics! Where did you get the mesh for the gongy cage? I want to make one some day.

edit - lol, just realized I asked you this same question a couple months back.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]nice pics what is your cam setup?[/SIZE]


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice collection! Thanks for sharing your pictures! Love that threat pose.


----------



## leviatan (Oct 3, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=14pt]nice pics what is your cam setup?[/SIZE]


My camera is Fuji S5600 + Raynox DCR250.

Thanks everyone


----------



## wero626 (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow awsome pics i have no favorites there all awsome lookin...Great shots


----------



## leviatan (Oct 7, 2009)

Few more -&gt;

_Creobroter elongata _ L2













Leave me alone! I'm a dead guy !


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow, Amazing, I love that Tenodera male &lt;3


----------



## MantidLord (Oct 7, 2009)

Emile said:


> Wow, Amazing, I love that Tenodera male &lt;3


+1, that red mouth is awesome. And that nymph playing dead is cute. Great pics.


----------

